# eindelijk mijn upgrade naar 1.4isch

## Oortje

Scripts: http://www.gentoo.org/~carpaski/system_update/

Officieel is 1.4 nog niet uit, en velen hebben geprobeerd de upgrade(?) naar gcc 3.2 op een of andere manier door te voeren. En nadat Cardoe had gewezen op de 1,2,3,4 scripts (zie bovenstaande link) heb ook ik de stap gezet op weg naar 1.4.

Zelf geen problemen gehad met scripts 1,2 en 3. Script 4 uiteindelijk meerdere keren gedraaid. Telkens iets in de trend van:

```
Notice: emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "some package".
```

Dit moet je dan herstellen (soms heel lastig als het betreffende pakket niet meer bestaat). Lastigste pakket:pspell.

Uitvoer van script 4 geeft aan dat er telkens nogal wat verschillende activiteiten zijn geweest:

size=02566765 Sep 10 18:36 4.log

size=01200167 Sep 10 21:37 4-0.log

size=12188029 Sep 11 06:14 4-1.log

size=00000878 Sep 11 09:53 4-2.log

En toen de kernel opnieuw, en ...

----------

## Wilke

Tja, bij mij draait nu ook alles op GCC-3.2, lijkt goed te werken op het eerste gezicht. Nu nog rebooten en kijken of alles dan nog werkt...

----------

## water

Na een hoop ellende ga ik vanavond de bootstrap draaien met 1.4_rc1. Booten met mijn Gentoo 1.1 cd-tje en nu maar hopen dat het wel goed gaat. Ik heb mijn config-files gekopieerd naar een andere partite en vervolgens alles er af gegooid. Als het lukt, dan heb ik iig de boel eens helemaal vanaf de bodem opgebouwd.

----------

## balk

paar dagen geleden (gisteren?  :Wink: ) stage 1 opgehaald en uitgepakt en gebootstrapt. Intussen is het systeem bootable gebleken. 

Ik ben nu op alle items in /var/cache/edb/world een 'emerge -u' aan het uitvoeren. Hierna eventjes selectief /etc copieren en ik heb een 3.2 systeem  :Smile: 

Kan ook anders, maar m'n systeem was een beetje een rommeltje...

----------

## water

Bootstrap is er weer uitgeknald   :Sad:  . Ik ga het morgen maar eens met -O2 optimalisatie proberen, ipv -O3. En als dat mislukt dan gooi ik meteen stage3 er maar op.

----------

## Oortje

Mijn systeem draait nu al een paar dagen stabiel na de upgrade met de 1,2,3,4 scripts. I.v.m. de NVidia driver moest ik ook de kernel opnieuw vertalen+installeren (wel vreemd ...). Maar dat verliep gladjes. Alles is ook gewoon met -O3 en -fomit-frame-pointer vertaald. Maar ik heb dan ook een 'standaard' (dual) Intel P3.

En succes als je het zonder de hulp van de 1,2,3,4 scripts toch zelf probeert  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## biroed

Ik heb opnieuw geinstaleerd met de athlon-xp-stage 3, en het ging probleemloos.

Alleen moet je tegenwoordig wel een emerge rsync doen, de kernel word niet meer bijgeleverd.

De installatie duurt ook langer, ondanks dat je geen bootstrap en emerge system meer doet.De r9 kernel ondersteund ook de athlon xp, dus het is het handig om over te stappen.

----------

